# AFX different packaging......



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow Slotters,

Always fun to see something new and different.
These cards are packaged by Aurora and have NO writing on the back. They were in the bottom of a set box.
Labels look different too.

mr_aurora


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Those are wonderful to see. Unique packaging and perfect examples of two excellent cars. Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Very cool


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I think that was towards the end of aurora


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Love to see historical artifacts like that...

--rick


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*more info*

These cards were packged in the biggest set Aurora made in 1975. The Jackie Stewart Grand Royale. It came with several accessories incluging the revamatic grandstand, the stand up lap counter, and the starter track. It was at the height of AFX, not near the demise. The numbers on the cards do not match the ones in my book. It would be interesting to hear SCJ's and AFXcrazy's comments on this find. Bob


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

That is SOOOO cool. Bob I have a 1/2 eaten sammich to trade ya for both of those. lol

ok so not kidding ... I LOVE that sort of off stuff. Stuff that you're like "dude why did they do that when ... " GOOD stuff!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

my first slot car track was a four lane with four of those sunoco cars. blue,orange,red,and yellow i think. anyone know what set that might of been? would have been back in 1972-1975.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

good to see Mr Aurora being humble enough to ask for assistance. I always liked that guy. and it just shows... how most of the folk in our hobby are in contact with the little kid inside that just wants to have fun.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

It's a mystery to me Bob. I know near the end of Aurora many cars were bought in bulk and packaged like that by a re-seller which would explain them being misnumbered.
But if they are the originals to the 75 set then maybe they were the first off the line so to speak and the catalog numbers were changed for the rest of the run.
Always cool to see more nos cars. Just goes to show the massive amount of cars they made that so many survived untouched all these years.
Outside of SCJ the only person I know of who would have a good chance of solving this is a fellow who's ebay name is afxexpedition or something like that.
He was really into AFX packaging.


----------



## ItsaDryHeat (Jan 10, 2004)

"my first slot car track was a four lane with four of those sunoco cars. blue,orange,red,and yellow i think. anyone know what set that might of been? would have been back in 1972-1975."

got the set sitting in my basement somewhere. I'll look for it and let you know. take some pics also to bring back those memories.


----------



## aurora slot fan (May 24, 2009)

*Odd MagnaTraction Package*

I picked up this Lola T-260 with odd labeling just like the ones above. I am guessing this was the very first magnatractions and they changed labeling and numbering shortly after. The rear tires also have raised "Good Year", the only ones I have ever seen. Pretty poor looking, perhaps they decided it was not a good idea. Also posted a few pictures of slot car sets. Enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*same AFX packaging*

Looks like same card but I don't see a label.

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-slot-car-sh...320636018738?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4aa7656032


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Magna Traction*

I think these are not from the end of the run but from the beginnings of MagnaTraction. The magnet insignia is something different.

Bob


----------



## aurora slot fan (May 24, 2009)

*Another Odd Magnatraction Box*

Agreed. This set looks to be from late 1974 where as MT was released in 1975


----------

